# How to get stuff done when you are depressed?



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

I take things in, unwrap the goods, and make apt use of it. 

Like a ray from the sun, containing energy and heat, absorbed and made use of. Its no work on my part, the ray itself contains everything. 

I take comedy in, as it presents itself, enjoy myself immensely and move on.


----------

